# ***help Ammonia Poisoning!***



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

one of my platys is showing signs of ammonia poisoning, lathargic, swimming at the bottom, and taking large breaths. i saw this and panicked because my last platy that did this died so i made a 50% water change and added ammonia remover (i know, dont use ammonia remover, but i panicked) so now he seems to be moving a little more. is this all i can do at the moment or should i move him to ammonia free water? 

*H2 PLEASE HELP *H2


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

JOMA said:


> one of my platys is showing signs of ammonia poisoning, lathargic, swimming at the bottom, and taking large breaths. i saw this and panicked because my last platy that did this died so i made a 50% water change and added ammonia remover (i know, dont use ammonia remover, but i panicked) so now he seems to be moving a little more. is this all i can do at the moment or should i move him to ammonia free water?
> 
> *H2 PLEASE HELP *H2


I would check the ammonia to see if it is the dangerous free ammonia or the safer locked. Seachem makes a multitest ammonia test kit that check both forms.

If the ammonia is totally locked then you have done all you can. 

If you still have high free ammonia it would be best to move the platy to another tank with no ammonia or let the LFS have it for awhile.

my .02


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

You did right. However, are you sure it is ammonia poisoning? Have you tested the NH3 level in the tank?

If high, the large water change is good. May have to follow up with a couple more. Not sure what ammonia remover you used but Prime is a great product. Give the tank a double shot of it.

One other helpful hint for treating....lower your temp in the tank a tad (may be hard in the summer time) and increase the O2 content and circulation. High temps and high ammonia is lethal. If you don't have an airstone or can't get one, you can do this by dropping your water level a bit. This will cause the outflow from the HOB to create a splash. If using a canister filter, you may need to temporarily adjust the angle of the spray bar to accomplish this.


----------

